
Trump to scrap Nasa climate research in crackdown on ‘politicized science’ - jonathansizz
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2016/nov/22/nasa-earth-donald-trump-eliminate-climate-change-research
======
vardump
He better be right.

If he's wrong, the magnitude of direct and especially indirect consequences
will be devastating.

------
geooooooooobox
maybe he sees that we are past the point of no return and we need to really
start thinking of getting off of this planet ...... maybe

